
Ask HN: Has someone disrupted the burial business? - tomcam
It&#x27;s time for me to buy a burial plot or 7 (me, the spouse, other family members). Here&#x27;s what I wanted to do: go online and get the price of plots near me. Here&#x27;s what I had to do instead: Fill out forms and sit through a screening phone call for the pleasure of making an appointment with a sales person and getting a link to a video on &quot;the benefits of preplanning&quot;.<p>Please tell me YC has funded someone to make this process more automated and less icky. They&#x27;ll get my business, that&#x27;s for sure.
======
MyHypatia
You can check out Ever Loved: [https://everloved.com/](https://everloved.com/)

It's an online tool for funeral planning. They have a marketplace for caskets,
urns, headstones, etc.

Article here: [https://techcrunch.com/2020/02/12/casket-prices-ever-
loved/](https://techcrunch.com/2020/02/12/casket-prices-ever-loved/)

I first heard about Ever Loved from this Hacker News discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22314381](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22314381)

~~~
tomcam
Thanks for the referral! Sadly it turns out they're only for online memorials.
There's no "find a plot" feature, which I'm trying to find.

